

35 Innovators Under 35 – 2014 - wallflower
http://www.technologyreview.com/lists/innovators-under-35/2014/

======
jnbiche
Although there are some really impressive innovators on that list, I have hard
time taking serious a list of young innovators that includes no representative
of perhaps the most disruptive and innovative technology of the past several
years: the blockchain.

Indeed, there were not even any P2P innovators present at all in that group,
despite many, many worthy candidates.

Guess those innovators are just politically too hot.

